# Working as a tech for Directv?



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was wondering if working as a tech for directv was a good job to have? Im asking since it has ran across my mind several times to work for D* but most of what I have read on here is negative. I would like some real insight from current or previous technicians, either in house or sub? Im really interested in the good, the bad, and the ugly?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

roadrunner1782 said:


> Im really interested in the good, the bad, and the ugly?


I think you will find all of the above Hopefully you will get some insight.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

As an installer, or as a Phone Tech (who's actually in the tech dept, not the cust. serv. dept)?

Installers for the various HSPs seem to get shafted more than most other jobs. Phone support is alright, if you like sitting on your rear, all day, every day, 5-7 days a week, talking to people, (on the phone, *or beside you*) who don't understand the technology their dealing with, even though USUALLY its pretty damn simple.

And if they would just listen to you, there's a 90% chance that the call wouldve been over 2 minutes ago.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CJTE said:


> As an installer, or as a Phone Tech (who's actually in the tech dept, not the cust. serv. dept)?
> 
> Installers for the various HSPs seem to get shafted more than most other jobs. Phone support is alright, if you like sitting on your rear, all day, every day, 5-7 days a week, talking to people, (on the phone, *or beside you*) who don't understand the technology their dealing with, even though USUALLY its pretty damn simple.
> 
> And if they would just listen to you, there's a 90% chance that the call wouldve been over 2 minutes ago.


I see you're missing "the 2x4" where you can get the customer's attention by rebooting "them".


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I apprectiate the response CJTE. I am refering to the actual installers, and the reason Im asking is because when i upgraded to HD last year the installer that came to my house told me that he made good money doing installs, although he didn't mention hours or anything. He even took the time to explaing everything he was doing when putting up the new dish and said he didnt mind me watching because he could tell I was really interested in it. I also gave him $50 for taking the time to explain and for installing a WB68 when i only had 4 lines going into the house at the time, although i did explain that i was going to run more lines so i know i would have eventually needed the WB68.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I apprectiate the response CJTE. I am refering to the actual installers, and the reason Im asking is because when i upgraded to HD last year the installer that came to my house told me that he made good money doing installs, although he didn't mention hours or anything. He even took the time to explaing everything he was doing when putting up the new dish and said he didnt mind me watching because he could tell I was really interested in it. I also gave him $50 for taking the time to explain and for installing a WB68 when i only had 4 lines going into the house at the time, although i did explain that i was going to run more lines so i know i would have eventually needed the WB68.


Send a PM to RobertE and he should give you a good idea [if he doesn't post here]


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I see you're missing "the 2x4" where you can get the customer's attention by rebooting "them".


Bloody hell man! You know what I really need (when doing phone support) is an Etherkiller!
... But on a serious note, thankyou. That literally made me laugh.



roadrunner1782 said:


> I apprectiate the response CJTE. I am refering to the actual installers, and the reason Im asking is because when i upgraded to HD last year the installer that came to my house told me that he made good money doing installs, although he didn't mention hours or anything. He even took the time to explaing everything he was doing when putting up the new dish and said he didnt mind me watching because he could tell I was really interested in it. I also gave him $50 for taking the time to explain and for installing a WB68 when i only had 4 lines going into the house at the time, although i did explain that i was going to run more lines so i know i would have eventually needed the WB68.


That was very generous of both of you. See there, you got a *good* install, and a mighty fine installer too.



veryoldschool said:


> Send a PM to RobertE and he should give you a good idea [if he doesn't post here]


+2


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I was wondering if working as a tech for directv was a good job to have? Im asking since it has ran across my mind several times to work for D* but most of what I have read on here is negative. I would like some real insight from current or previous technicians, either in house or sub? Im really interested in the good, the bad, and the ugly?


Installing DirecTV *could* be a great job, and some days it is. But a great many days, it isn't, and that is largely due to the HSP program.

Until very recently, DirecTV didn't have a single installer; all installs were contracted out. DirecTV contracted with about a dozen big contracting companies and made them Home Service Providers, or HSPs, and assigned them each one or several areas. All internal installation/service work would get routed to the HSP for the area, and they would be responsible for doing the installation. In areas where the HSP couldn't handle all the work, one or more Alternate Fulfilment Sources (AFSs) would be brought in until the work was caught up. An AFS is another big contractor, and many companies who are the HSP in one area may also be an AFS somewhere else.

DirecTV wants HSPs to be 80% "in-house" techs, which means direct employees of the HSP. In-house techs are the ones who drive the DirecTV vans. The remaining techs are independent subcontractors of the HSP/AFS (AFSs usually have a much larger percentage of subs). Most individual techs who don't work in-house for the HSP get a job working for a company who subcontracts to the HSP. You normally need 10 or more trucks to get a contract directly with the HSP; they don't have time to deal with individuals directly.

In-house techs in most areas must work 6 days a week, and most days are 12+ hours. The van, supplies, and most tools are provided, but the pay is low and the treatment isn't great, because HSPs are always understaffed and most don't have anywhere near 80% in-house because the turn-over rate is so high. At any given time, half of the in-house staff has less than 3 months' experience.

Being a subcontractor pays better, and if you have a relatively honest HSP, things can be pretty good, but remember that as a sub, you are competing directly with the HSP's own in-house staff, as well as against the other subs. Most HSPs are afraid of subs who are doing "too well", because they could conceivably become an AFS if they get big/successful enough, so it isn't at all unusual for the HSP to manipulate the job routing, equipment allocations, and other things in their control to keep subs weak and unbalanced. And if the work slows down, the in-house techs will be routed and the subs won't. In my area, the local HSP has bankrupted a dozen subcontractors, most of whom did not/could not pay their techs their final checks.

Then there are the ever-increasing expectations, and ever-decreasing pay. Over the last 4 years, tech pay has gone DOWN or at best, stayed the same, while gas prices tripled, cable prices doubled (partially due to the requirement to use solid copper center-conductor cable 2 years ago), other supply costs doubled, and nearly every install requires the Slimline dish, which is much larger, heavier and more difficult to mount, with much more labor involved. Nearly every job requires a switch to be installed these days, and dual lines run to DVRs (even today, the majority of the jobs are upgrades, which aren't SWM-compatible). Techs who could do 5 jobs a day, the right way, 2 years ago struggle to do 3 jobs a day now. Read through the stories here from folks who recently got an install: most will note "the tech was here for 4 or 5 hours".

Then there are chargebacks. DirecTV wants EVERY receiver plugged into a phone line and phoning home, and there are some good, legit reasons to want that, but in the real world, more than 20% of people don't have ANY kind of land line, and many who do have some type of VOIP that doesn't work well or at all with modems. Then there are the older homes that have one phone outlet in the kitchen, and maybe one more in the master bedroom, behind the bed. Rare is the house that has a phone jack anywhere near where the TVs are.

Techs get charged back $5 per receiver they install that fails to "phone home". The "why" doesn't matter; if the receiver doesn't talk to the DirecTV computer within 7 days of activation, it is labeled a "non-responder" and the tech gets charged back.

Lots of other things can result in chargebacks, many of them things that customers know they aren't supposed to do, but want to "try" anyway. The customer will lie, and the tech will be charged back most of the time.

HSPs will also perform Quality Control (QC) checks on a percentage of a tech's installations. The last HSP I worked for didn't bother writing up any kind of report; if they decided you failed a QC, the only information you got was a line-item on your paycheck that said "failed QC". No address, no customer name, and no reason why; just a chargeback. The previous HSP gave a report with pics, so it will vary, but it can be bad.

All of this crap is a big part of the reason why DirecTV has several class-action lawsuits against it by thousands of current and former installers, which are bringing the issues (and in many cases, illegal labor practices) to the forefront, and forcing DirecTV to buy out the HSPs and bring the installation business in-house, which they have started doing.

Things *could* get much better. Dish was in a similar position years ago that DirecTV is in now, and they run their installation business FAR better. Dish's problem is that DirecTV has a better overall product and much better marketing and right now is slaughtering Dish in many markets. But DirecTV hasn't made any substantial changes yet to the HSPs they've already acquired, so who knows what's going to happen?


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

IIP thank you for the info. That is what I really was wanting to know, and i appreciate the honesty! It really seems like D* needs to do something about their practices. I hope they get things together soon because this is a field im very interested in.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Roasrunner1782,

Check this thread that I started, about a great install, great installer.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118672


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll second what IIP said.

Things at times can be very, very good. The freedom, the weather (when nice), most of the people you meet can be great.

But with the good comes the bad. Working in unsafe weather conditions for one. Pressured to get the job in regarless of your personal safety, either by the company, the pissed customer or your own need to make a buck for the day.

Things can be much, much better. But right now DirecTv and the HSPs don't seem to give a damn about the quality of the installers and their work. They continously let the experienced techs walk out the door. The tech churn is crazy. From my personal experience it has to be at least 50% in the first 6 months and probably close to 75%, if not higher in 12.

Biggest reasons for the turnover is pay and working conditions. DirecTech/Bluegrass right now is at a turning/breaking point. A union contract has been presented.

Pay is essentially frozen at the rate estabilshed back in Aug 06, the pay will be "looked at" 18 months into the 3 year contract. So potentially no pay increases until 2011. No cost of living or merit increases either.

Think you can survive in 2011 on 2006 wages?

No provisions for extreme weather provisions. Your safety is not important. It does not matter that the local authoritys are telling people to stay indoors to avoid frostbite of dangerous road conditions. People must have their Oprah, doesn't matter if you loose a finger or two.

You will also be working 6 days a week forever. So, you can flush whatever personal/family life you have down the drain. If your married, you won't be for long with the days/hours you will be forced to work. If single, your going to stay that way.

DirecTv and the HSPs greed are why you see so many "horror" stories posted here and elsewhere. Until they start treating the face of the company with some respect and pay what they are deserved, the installation will continue to be the weak link for DirecTv. They only have one chance to make a good impression with a new customer, but with a disgruntled, underpaid, overworked workforce, they have an impossible uphill battle.

At this time I can not in good conscious recommend that anyone take this job for long term.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

those were 2 well written posts, thank you IIP and RobertE


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

I was out to the DirecTV's Denver Center for 4 days this past week (no, I do not work for DirecTV) and it was quite interesting. Spent a little while in the call-center and it's quite nice - as was their cafeteria which had a HD-TV at every booth, good food and excellent prices. The NOC looked like NASA and things were jumping on "reboot day." I noted many of the reps stood up while talking. I also noted that more then just the reps didn't understand the technology. 



CJTE said:


> As an installer, or as a Phone Tech (who's actually in the tech dept, not the cust. serv. dept)?
> 
> Installers for the various HSPs seem to get shafted more than most other jobs. Phone support is alright, if you like sitting on your rear, all day, every day, 5-7 days a week, talking to people, (on the phone, *or beside you*) who don't understand the technology their dealing with, even though USUALLY its pretty damn simple.
> 
> And if they would just listen to you, there's a 90% chance that the call wouldve been over 2 minutes ago.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I got a joib about 7 years ago as a TW/roadrunner phone support. I lasted exactly 10 days. Just couldn't handle dealing with usually upset people , every hour of every day. It takes a certain type of person to do it well.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejjames said:


> It takes a certain type of person to do it well.


Amen to that. Even those who are not the most technically adept have my respect for being able to handle customers on the phone all day every day.

Carl


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

IIP & Robert E,

Aside from what you said, how do you like it?

Actually, since you guys covered it it all well............How about this?

In every zip code or county there was a DTV program in the high schools that, within a larger electronics program, exposed kids to how the system worked? Some would move on to become consumers with knowledge. Some would be able to find jobs near their family homes as installers, managers or engineers. The really dull could write scripts for 201.

Sales and service could come from local folks. Installation quality could go up. Installation costs could be distributed in the community where folks bought the service. DTV could just pump their BS on 201, make money and be thought to be a good employer in an age where good employers are hard to find.

DTV was near this model when they started. What happened?

Joe


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Incog-Neato said:


> I was out to the DirecTV's Denver Center for 4 days this past week (no, I do not work for DirecTV) and it was quite interesting. Spent a little while in the call-center and it's quite nice - as was their cafeteria which had a HD-TV at every booth, good food and excellent prices. The NOC looked like NASA and things were jumping on "reboot day." I noted many of the reps stood up while talking. I also noted that more then just the reps didn't understand the technology.


To go off topic for a moment, yes, The Denver center is *awesome* (gush).
And yes, standing is common... You'll see alot of veteran reps with the old 12' phone cables that allow them to literally walk around the the place (on a leash), and therefore most the new reps only get 3' cables 

Keep in mind also that the Denver Center is one of the 3 Major centers, and is THE technical call distrib center (When you call 800-531-5000, You call the denver center, and the IVR there determines which center to send you to afterwards).


----------



## SebastianBlack (Oct 9, 2007)

Dont Do it!


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

You are better off Changing Oil at Zippy Lube !


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

jimmyv2000 said:


> You are better off Changing Oil at Zippy Lube !


lol, no charge back if the customer adds a quart after 4k miles


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Avg Answer time was over 15 minutes and avg abandon time was 12 minutes during the time I was watching NOC (that was on "reboot day") the following day it was way down. 


CJTE said:


> To go off topic for a moment, yes, The Denver center is *awesome* (gush).
> And yes, standing is common... You'll see alot of veteran reps with the old 12' phone cables that allow them to literally walk around the the place (on a leash), and therefore most the new reps only get 3' cables
> 
> Keep in mind also that the Denver Center is one of the 3 Major centers, and is THE technical call distrib center (When you call 800-531-5000, You call the denver center, and the IVR there determines which center to send you to afterwards).


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I was wondering if working as a tech for directv was a good job to have? Im asking since it has ran across my mind several times to work for D* but most of what I have read on here is negative. I would like some real insight from current or previous technicians, either in house or sub? Im really interested in the good, the bad, and the ugly?


It is a challenging job that requires multiple skills to do it well. The first being dealing with customers, explaining the installation and setting expectations. Then there is the physical installation for getting a line of sight, mounting the antenna, aligning it and installing the wiring infrastructure. This can be very challenging, depending on the dwelling. You never know what kind of dwelling that you will be working in, some are pretty horrid as are some customers. Lastly, some customers are impossible to please and/or do not understand the services. For example, why an SD channel does not look as good as an HD channel.

bt-rtp


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> those were 2 well written posts, thank you IIP and RobertE


There is indeed little more to add. I've been tech, tech sup and sub for a large HSP. Some days good some days terrible. I work for a dealer now. Less hassle and more pay.
IT can be a good job but you'll need to bust your ass for a long time to get anywhere with it.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Just looking for an update... now that we are in 2012 has it got any better ? any worse?


----------



## adidas208 (Dec 1, 2011)

Old_School said:


> Just looking for an update... now that we are in 2012 has it got any better ? any worse?


The only thing that has changed in my market is that we are only working four days a week and have management that does not care...as long as they make their numbers i dont think they could care less they are starving out techs and their families. Hell I have been having to burn through vacation hours just to make my check big enough to cover the bills. It was way better a year ago and now things are going to the crapper


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I left at the end of 2011. New job, benefits that are lightyears ahead of what I had. Could not be happier that I got out.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it all depends on what HSP you work for, while things arent perfect you can still make a decent living. The only downside is that work in my area is INCREDIBLY slow right now and new techs (and senior techs that suck) at the lowest pay level are hardly making any money. This is my fifth year and this will be the FIRST year I make less than the year before, mainly cuz I worked 6 days 80% of last year and there was a boatload of work. I think I have only worked 6 days maybe 3 or 4 times so far this year. The most important thing to learn is to take all the work you can while its there, cuz there are times a year when it dries up and you WISH you would have done the extra jobs when they were there. I can give you some $$ figures if you like


----------

